# Solved: word mail merge page break



## higginsbl (Aug 17, 2001)

I would like to create a mailmerge document with "consecutive" data (ie: first name, last name, gift amount) that I want to keep in the SAME page from one record to the next until I get to the real bottom of the page. I cannot find a way to make the merged document NOT put a page break between each record (word 2007). Where can I find such a command?

Also when I tab between each field, the fields line up for the FIRST record, but then they are out of wack for subsequent records. How can I assure that the data in the records will line up throughout the whole merged document? ie:
first name1 last name1 amount1
first name2 last name2 amount2
first name3 last name3 amount3
etc, etc., etc.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

I've used the merge feature quite often in the past, using the Mail Merge wizard, which is still included in Word 2007. But I've never had occasion to do the type of merge you are wanting. But I have heard (in which forum I don't remember) that there is such a thing as a "directory" merge in Word, which prints a continuous listing of the data fields, laid out as you specified them in your post.

For my own curiosity, I just tried using Word 2007's Help feature to find information on a directory merge; sadly, it seems to be lacking, or missing entirely, from what I can see. But I just tried this, and it seems to work: Start the merge wizard, and when it asks you what type of document you are working on, choose Directory. This will allow you to choose to specify which fields, one by one, you want on each line of your printed listing. To take care of the column alignment problem, I would suggest that you create a one-row table (with or without borders, and with or without any before/after spacing you want) to hold the fields you want on each record of your listing. When I chose to complete the merge, using one of my own data files, Word produced a continous listing, one line for each record in my data file, filling each page until all data records were printed. Of course, you can specify which records you want included, if you don't want all of them, during the merge process.

Hope this will help.


----------



## higginsbl (Aug 17, 2001)

Dear M-dash,

That's wonderful! Thanks so much! :up:


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

You're quite welcome... glad I could help; it gave me a chance to learn something, too!


----------

